# Superdrol results



## topolo (Mar 1, 2005)

This stuff sucks. It is already the second day of my cycle and I have yet to see any results.


----------



## ZECH (Mar 1, 2005)

Damn shit. Send it me and I'll dispose of it for you!


----------



## DOMS (Mar 1, 2005)




----------



## DOMS (Mar 1, 2005)

Wait a minute!  He wants you to give it to him?!  He's a cop!  Don't do it!  It's a trap!!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Mar 1, 2005)

LOL.  What dosage?


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 1, 2005)

You were expecting massive results in a matter of days?


----------



## topolo (Mar 1, 2005)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> LOL.  What dosage?




30mg


----------



## topolo (Mar 1, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> You were expecting massive results in a matter of days?



sure, why not?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 1, 2005)




----------



## topolo (Mar 7, 2005)

Day 8.nothing to report except maybe slightly increased pumps


----------



## gococksDJS (Mar 7, 2005)

topolo said:
			
		

> 30mg


 IMO you should bump that up to 30 kg.


----------



## topolo (Mar 7, 2005)

?????????????????????????


----------



## gococksDJS (Mar 7, 2005)

topolo said:
			
		

> ?????????????????????????


 come on, by now you should be able to pick up on my sarcasm.


----------



## topolo (Mar 7, 2005)

i thought thats what it was


----------



## Du (Mar 7, 2005)

topolo said:
			
		

> Day 8.nothing to report except maybe slightly increased pumps


Seriously?


----------



## V Player (Mar 7, 2005)

I got nothing out of it either for almost 5 weeks at 30mg ED. Except a severe case of lethargy that made me want to just roll into the grave and sleep forever. I made a thread at AM asking Sledge about it and he emailed me a long list of questions about my diet, workout, water intake and everything to see where the problem might be. I answered in detail and he never answered back. Then he just ups and offers to buy it all back. At least he has integrity.


Im more than willing to bet that the testers got the real stuff and what we ended up buying was some weak or fake shit. I bet the chinese, or wherever he had it made, jipped him on product. Thats the only thing that makes any sense because I remember he had all kinds of hell getting the product here from wherever the hell that was.




Just my opinion. Not meant as a slam to Sledge. I have 6 whole friggin bottles left too. Im keeping it just in case there's a good batch in there somewhere.


----------



## topolo (Mar 7, 2005)

you may be right!!!!!!!


----------



## V Player (Mar 7, 2005)

Only thing I can think of. All the testers reported nothing short of a miracle. And now?...... A whole lotta bad. 


I just dont get it.


----------



## topolo (Mar 7, 2005)

me neither...........but you raise an interesting point, they could have screwed sledge and he would never know


----------



## musclepump (Mar 7, 2005)

I think he may be figuring it out...


----------



## topolo (Mar 7, 2005)

why???


----------



## musclepump (Mar 7, 2005)

If people are saying the shit is weak, that could be a sign.


----------



## V Player (Mar 7, 2005)

Why do you say that, MP? Have yu talked to him? Or is it just conjecture on your part. 


If its true that they screwed him..... man I dont know what to think. He above all people doesnt deserve that. Damn..... what a way to destroy a legacy.


----------



## V Player (Mar 7, 2005)

Ooops. Didnt see that last post. Yeah quite a bit of people are now saying its weak. But there's still people reporting miracle gains. I bet its frustrating to him.


----------



## brodus (Mar 7, 2005)

I was a beta tester and it kicked MAJOR ass.


----------



## Robboe (Mar 8, 2005)

V Player said:
			
		

> I got nothing out of it either for almost 5 weeks at 30mg ED. Except a severe case of lethargy that made me want to just roll into the grave and sleep forever. I made a thread at AM asking Sledge about it and he emailed me a long list of questions about my diet, workout, water intake and everything to see where the problem might be. I answered in detail and he never answered back. Then he just ups and offers to buy it all back. At least he has integrity.
> 
> Im more than willing to bet that the testers got the real stuff and what we ended up buying was some weak or fake shit. I bet the chinese, or wherever he had it made, jipped him on product. Thats the only thing that makes any sense because I remember he had all kinds of hell getting the product here from wherever the hell that was.
> 
> Just my opinion. Not meant as a slam to Sledge. I have 6 whole friggin bottles left too. Im keeping it just in case there's a good batch in there somewhere.




The lethargy is a really strange thing you've noted. Generally, with the testers there was no lethargy reported - in fact, most made note of a sense of energy and well being. The majority have also noted that SD acts more as a potent partitioner than a "bulking agent", like 1T. So, maybe your next cycle should aim for maintained or slightly reduced bf% along with a nice lean 3-5lbs LBM over 3-5 weeks. If you have 6 bottles, you may as well give it a bit of experimentation.

Any chance you have a copy of the Q's he emailed you and your answers? I'd like to read them.


----------



## Twin Peak (Mar 8, 2005)

That's silly.

There is a ton of very impressive feedback on various boards from the same batches you guys are taking.

I never reported an miracles, just impressive results.  And recall I was running it at 40 and 50 mgs per day.  You may want to bump it to 40 mgs topolo.


----------



## Syr (Mar 8, 2005)

V Player said:
			
		

> I got nothing out of it either for almost 5 weeks at 30mg ED.



On AM there are many logs of people who bought it and got great results.

BTW I experienced gains, pumps and overall jacked feeling from day 3 (!)
I respond well to dry compounds... everyone is different.

There were 2 batches. Mine is from the first one (the presale), but I wont question the label claims of both batches.


----------



## Syr (Mar 8, 2005)

TCD said:
			
		

> The lethargy is a really strange thing you've noted.



Nope is not. Some of the non testers reported that too.
4AD or m4ohn may help with that. I would suggest CEE too.


----------



## Robboe (Mar 8, 2005)

Syr said:
			
		

> Nope is not. Some of the non testers reported that too.
> 4AD or m4ohn may help with that. I would suggest CEE too.



Really? I've read several journals and not read that once. I'll have to pop over and recheck some.


----------



## Syr (Mar 8, 2005)

TCD said:
			
		

> Really? I've read several journals and not read that once. I'll have to pop over and recheck some.



Check treads in the PH or DS forum. There are few journals in the logs section.
Thanks god i'm not feeling lethargy so far and I hope it will not come.


----------



## Robboe (Mar 8, 2005)

Definately.

I was under the impression that the increased mood/energy from SD was one of the more beneficial aspects of using the compound!


----------



## Syr (Mar 8, 2005)

TCD said:
			
		

> Definately.
> 
> I was under the impression that the increased mood/energy from SD was one of the more beneficial aspects of using the compound!



I do feel in a good mood. "jacked" id the word I would use. I didnt want to leave the gym yesterday  Its different from the well-being feeling i experienced on m4ohn.

The most beneficial aspect of SD i think is his versatility. You can stack it with almost anything (i would exclude harsh methyls like m1t or dianabol).


----------



## Twin Peak (Mar 8, 2005)

I agree.


----------



## ZECH (Mar 8, 2005)

I've hardly seen any negative threads about it. The Beta testers were all people I trust to give accurate and honest feedback and I trust their opinions. I would still buy it based on that. I would also bet that the second batch was tested.


----------



## Twin Peak (Mar 8, 2005)

What about the third batch?


----------



## ZECH (Mar 8, 2005)

I heard you were testing it


----------



## topolo (Mar 8, 2005)

I bought from the pre-sale as well.

TP I agree........I am not looking for miracles I think I will bump to 40 starting today.


----------



## Twin Peak (Mar 8, 2005)

dg806 said:
			
		

> I heard you were testing it



Not I.

But rumor has it, there may be a third.


----------



## Twin Peak (Mar 8, 2005)

topolo said:
			
		

> I bought from the pre-sale as well.
> 
> TP I agree........I am not looking for miracles I think I will bump to 40 starting today.



Let me know when, and the effects.  I bumped it to 40 by day 4, if memory servers.  50 was really unbearable.

I also have come to believe that this is better used when bulking, as you need to eat sufficient carbs to take advantage of the (unreal) volumizing effects.


----------



## Robboe (Mar 8, 2005)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Let me know when, and the effects.  I bumped it to 40 by day 4, if memory servers.  50 was really unbearable.
> 
> I also have come to believe that this is better used when bulking, as you need to eat sufficient carbs to take advantage of the (unreal) volumizing effects.



Yeah, this is the impression i've been getting from the majority of feedback i've read.


----------



## topolo (Mar 8, 2005)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Let me know when, and the effects.
> 
> Today


----------



## topolo (Mar 8, 2005)

dg806 said:
			
		

> I've hardly seen any negative threads about it. The Beta testers were all people I trust to give accurate and honest feedback and I trust their opinions. I would still buy it based on that. I would also bet that the second batch was tested.




why didnt you buy any then?


----------



## V Player (Mar 8, 2005)

TCD said:
			
		

> The lethargy is a really strange thing you've noted. Generally, with the testers there was no lethargy reported - in fact, most made note of a sense of energy and well being.


 Yeah, I definately remember those reports. Thats one of the things that kinda confused me about my experience.



> The majority have also noted that SD acts more as a potent partitioner than a "bulking agent", like 1T. So, maybe your next cycle should aim for maintained or slightly reduced bf% along with a nice lean 3-5lbs LBM over 3-5 weeks. If you have 6 bottles, you may as well give it a bit of experimentation.


Excellent suggestion. Im very open to any and all ideas since I still have so much AND since I still believe in it. I just think something went wrong somewhere. 



> Any chance you have a copy of the Q's he emailed you and your answers? I'd like to read them.


Yes I do. Here it is.


			
				Sledge said:
			
		

> Lets see if we can figure out why the SD isnt working. Give me all the basics:
> Height
> Weight
> Age
> ...







> There is a ton of very impressive feedback on various boards from the same batches you guys are taking.


Yes, I know. Doesnt mean something didnt or couldnt have gone wrong. OR.... maybe Im just a non responder. There is always that possibility even if its a million to one. 


> I never reported an miracles, just impressive results.


Well maybe "miracle" was a poor choice of words. But the first journals DID make it seem like the answer to a dream: M1T "type" results with none of the M1T bad sides? Thats a wet dream to me right there. Maybe not miraculous, but to some of us, close enough.


> Really? I've read several journals and not read that once. I'll have to pop over and recheck some.


Yessir, quite a few people have reported bad lethargy. Quite a few. Not as many as are reporting GOOD things, but enough to take notice.


> I've hardly seen any negative threads about it. The Beta testers were all people I trust to give accurate and honest feedback and I trust their opinions. I would still buy it based on that. I would also bet that the second batch was tested.


True. And true. Not a whole lot of negative threads, but enough to take notice. Just part of the game, I guess. Even if the second batch was tested, something could have still gone wrong. Or maybe some of us just react negatively to it. A handfull of beta testers isnt the same as many, many more users. I dont for one minute think the testers were erroneous in their reports, Im just being open to reality. And that reality is that for some of us its not working. No two ways around that.


> I bought from the pre-sale as well.
> 
> TP I agree........I am not looking for miracles I think I will bump to 40 starting today.


4 bottles came from the pre-sale, 3 came from a member here that also bought them from the pre-sale, if memory serves. I certainly wont ever go up to 50mg from 30 because at 30 I wanted to crawl in a grave and sleep forever. Im just going to give all the bottles their equal time since I paid for them. Only seems fair. One just never knows.....


----------



## Robboe (Mar 9, 2005)

What were your answers to matt's Qs?


----------



## tankboy (Mar 9, 2005)

*Sledge*

Someone here mentioned the name Sledge.  If my memory serves me correctly, doesn't he own an online supp. company?  I remember this name and have bought from a "sledge" 4 years ago.


----------



## Twin Peak (Mar 9, 2005)

Sledge owns Designer Supplements, which made Superdrol, the subject of this thread.


----------



## tankboy (Mar 9, 2005)

un real.  I was buying from the bro 4 years ago.  He's got some standup products thats for sure.


----------



## topolo (Mar 9, 2005)

thanks for the reference


----------



## SJA (Mar 9, 2005)

I'm having different results with my current SD cycle than I did previously.  Two things are different:

 Note :I'm doing a low dose of Trimax for 2 weeks (started on day three) just as in my previous cycle


 1.  My first cycle was a 1T/4AD/SD stack...this one is M5AA/SD

 2.  This is a leaning cycle and the previous cycle was a lean bulking cycle.

 Differences noted:

 On my first cycle, I gained a few pounds while on Trimax.  This time I have lost 4 pounds.

 On my first cycle I got stronger and stronger.  This cycle I've grown weaker.

 My BP is unchanged on this cycle....my BP went way up on the first cycle.

 My first cycle I used 20mg for the first three weeks and then upped to 30 mg the final week which gave me insane pumps (uncomfortable) and headaches.  This cycle I started with 20 for the first few days and increased to 30 mg but have none of those side effects at all.

 Unknowns:
 Although I gained a few pounds while on Trimax during the first cycle, I also gained 8 more pounds in the following weeks with no Trimax.  So I have yet to see what will happen when I drop the Trimax.  I may run this out for 6 weeks (planned 4 weeks) but I'm still contemplating that.


 This may lend credibility to the "carb volumizing" effects since I am eating much less than previously.  We shall see what transpires over the next couple weeks.


----------



## topolo (Mar 9, 2005)

I have not seen an increase in strength


----------



## Cardinal (Mar 9, 2005)

I bought 4 bottles.  As far as I know all four came from the *second* batch.  Ran it as a kickstart to my current cycle based on Test enanthate.  My results have been nothing short of phenomenal.  All that the Beta testers indicated and a bag of chips.

As Brian put it, strength gains have been alarming to put it mildly and it is doing a wonderful job of cell volumizing.  In fact I like it so much, I am using it as a finisher to my current cycle as well.  One week on it so far at 40mg/ED and the strength gains are taking me by surprise again.  Hard and vascular.  I appear to be losing fat and gaining muscle on high calories/protein.  I couldn't be more pleased. 

So far it has *outmatched* *Test Enanthate * in terms of strength gains by a significant margin, helping me to get stronger when even a really high dose of M4OHN (40-50mg/ed) failed to do so.

I had a laundry list of side effects I noticed initially running it as a kickstart, but now with a better diet, I am getting almost nil in comparison.  The compound is a lot easier for me to 'learn' than M1T was. 

I hope the third batch wasn't somehow bad or some of it underdosed or something like that.  Feedback from experienced trainers doesn't lie so easily.


----------



## V Player (Mar 9, 2005)

TCD said:
			
		

> What were your answers to matt's Qs?



Height :_5'7_
Weight : _174_
Age :_39_
BF% idea :_no idea_
How many cals per day : _about 4000_
protein : _351g protein 37%_ 
fat : _118g fats 28%_
carbs : _361g carbs 35%_
postworkout shake? _Yes. 100% whey with 70-100g simple carbs. Usually gatorade with fruits._
how many meals per day :_ 6-7_
how long have you been doing the same workout : _2nd cycle with this one_
do you do aerobics : _not on this cycle._
what is you goal for this cycle : _200 pounds_
what else are you using (everything):  _1-Test Cyp - 600mg/wk , 4-AD Cyp - 1500mg/wk _ 
how much water od you drink : _1-2 gallons_
how long have you been following the same diet : _First cycle on this diet_
are you sleeping : _7 or more hours per day_
are you more stressed right now at work or home : _I work in electrical construction and go to school. Stress is always high._


----------



## topolo (Mar 10, 2005)

day 11.............only change is that skin is oilier


----------



## Twin Peak (Mar 12, 2005)

And?

What is your diet like?  Are you bulking?  Getting enough carbs?


----------



## topolo (Mar 12, 2005)

bulking................high protein,moderate carbs. I am starting to notice that I am a bit fuller........but I think that again I am a non responder,  shit!


----------



## Twin Peak (Mar 12, 2005)

Up the carbs.


----------



## SJA (Mar 12, 2005)

some guys are reporting that the gains come after 2+ weeks.  The scale just moved up 4 pounds for me after 2 weeks of nothing.  WOOHOO!!!


----------



## Navyguy808 (Mar 12, 2005)

SJA said:
			
		

> some guys are reporting that the gains come after 2+ weeks. The scale just moved up 4 pounds for me after 2 weeks of nothing. WOOHOO!!!


yea same here SJ.......up about 7 lbs of LBM startin 4th week, running some 4derm too which probly helped. how long are u goin for?


----------



## topolo (Mar 13, 2005)

4 weeks


----------



## SJA (Mar 13, 2005)

topolo - have you bumped your dose up to 40mg yet?  If not, I would do so.  There is some non-responder feedback saying that after pre-loading, the gains were much better.


----------



## topolo (Mar 13, 2005)

i bumped it last week


----------



## nyfoley (May 15, 2005)

this shit is garbage im at day 5 at 30mg a day and absolutely nuthing is happening


----------



## patricio223 (May 15, 2005)

I am on day 2 and my pumps are already really big. I can feel a huge pump in my arms even when im not working out, and i never had that before. My strength is up slightly and im feeling good. Maybe I am a super responder because im only on 10mg/day   . Im suprised that everyone is posting such bad results, everyone at AM are getting really really good results.


----------



## Rocco32 (May 15, 2005)

I had great results from my cycle. Just ended it yesterday. 3 weeks on, I'll definately do it again. Much better than M1T IMO.


----------



## patricio223 (May 15, 2005)

check otu this poll of SD vs M1T
http://anabolicminds.com/forum/showthread.php?t=26616


----------



## Robboe (May 16, 2005)

nyfoley said:
			
		

> this shit is garbage im at day 5 at 30mg a day and absolutely nuthing is happening



Good, i'm glad.

It's divine intervention telling you not to be so god damn stupid by messing around with steroids when you're only 17.


----------



## snoops (May 16, 2005)

I thought it was weird that my bottle said not for people under 18 and not 21.


----------



## topolo (May 16, 2005)

You have the bottle upside down.......actually superdrol is not for people under 81


----------



## snoops (May 16, 2005)

thanks for clearing that up


----------



## patricio223 (May 18, 2005)

i know im bumping na old thread, but i thought iw ould gives you guys an update on my cycle. I started it on saturday night and have been taking 10mg a day of SD. It is thursday night and I am up 11 pounds. I am a fucking freakish responder or something. Oh yeah and this is my first cycle


----------



## Tha Don (Jun 16, 2005)

why is it that some guys are reporting phenomenal results on low doses, whilst others are seeing totally nothing from this?

could it be that certain batches were underdosed? 

has this been cleared up now? has anyone run the new bottles of sdrol 'the anabolic extreme ones'? (exp. 04/07) and how were the results?

i just want to know if these poor results are because of a bad batch, and if so is the newer stuff more potent? or could there really be just a thing as a 'non-responder' to sd?


----------



## Robboe (Jun 17, 2005)

There's nothing wrong with any of the batches.

People's expectations are just running amuck.


----------



## Addiction (Jun 17, 2005)

I should have mine any day now and will report everything that happens


----------



## Tha Don (Jun 17, 2005)

Robboe said:
			
		

> There's nothing wrong with any of the batches.
> 
> People's expectations are just running amuck.


okay good! can't wait to try this, 90% of the feedback is awesome!


----------



## topolo (Jun 17, 2005)

Addiction said:
			
		

> I should have mine any day now and will report everything that happens




I am giddy with anticipation


----------



## Robboe (Jun 18, 2005)

I thought that was just gas, Top?


----------



## Addiction (Jun 20, 2005)

Started 20 mg/d Sat. Felt much stronger Sun. (may have been from increasing calories) had a slight head ach sun night, dont know if its SD related. Having the "jacked" feeling. I LIKEY!!!


----------



## Tha Don (Jun 20, 2005)

so strength kicked in after 1 day? (increasing cals shouldn't effect strength at all)


----------



## Addiction (Jun 20, 2005)

Yeah, trained chest sunday and was much stronger than usual. Gonna hit arms today and will let ya know how it goes.


----------



## Tha Don (Jun 20, 2005)

yeah be interesting to know! out of interest do you have 1 of the new 'Anabolic Xtreme' bottles? or is it the older labelling?


----------



## Addiction (Jun 20, 2005)

Yeah, Its the new 'Anabolic Xtreme' bottle.


----------



## Tha Don (Jun 20, 2005)

great, so is mine


----------



## Robboe (Jun 20, 2005)

young d said:
			
		

> so strength kicked in after 1 day? (increasing cals shouldn't effect strength at all)



Course they do!


----------



## seven11 (Jun 20, 2005)

cant wait for my sd to arive


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 20, 2005)

young d said:
			
		

> great, so is mine



Um, its the same stuff.


----------



## Tha Don (Jun 20, 2005)

Robboe said:
			
		

> Course they do!


please explain how increasing cals directly increases strength? 

i've never noticed this (when transisting from high cal > low cal > high cal, strength stays exactly the same for me)


----------



## Robboe (Jun 21, 2005)

young d said:
			
		

> please explain how increasing cals directly increases strength?
> 
> i've never noticed this (when transisting from high cal > low cal > high cal, strength stays exactly the same for me)



Increases in recovery ability and the liklihood of taking in more carbs.


----------



## Addiction (Jun 21, 2005)

Didn't really notice much of a strength gain on my arm workout, but I got an UNBELIEVABLE pump. My whole upper body felt like it was going to explode!!


----------



## Addiction (Jun 22, 2005)

My shoulders workout was crazy. Noticed big increases in strength and insane pumps. This stuff is the "real deal", not sure how some are not seeing anything from it though.


----------



## Addiction (Jun 23, 2005)

It just keeps getting better each day. Noticing mild sides though.


----------



## Ryan-Boro (Jun 23, 2005)

i think mine are FAKE,maybe my plastic capsules contain flour instead of superdrol


----------



## BigTex (Jun 23, 2005)

I just ordered two bottles, I can't wait.


----------



## bludevil (Jun 23, 2005)

Ryan-Boro said:
			
		

> i think mine are FAKE,maybe my plastic capsules contain flour instead of superdrol



Their was a batch of superdrol that was severly underdosed. May want to contact Designer Supplemets regarding this.


----------



## Addiction (Jun 23, 2005)

Ryan-Boro said:
			
		

> i think mine are FAKE,maybe my plastic capsules contain flour instead of superdrol


Seems kinda funny yours didn't have a LOT # or EXP DATE


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 23, 2005)

The Orginal DS Batches didn't have a LOT # or EXP Date, as it was not expected to be sold again after the first round.


----------



## Robboe (Jun 23, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> Their was a batch of superdrol that was severly underdosed. May want to contact Designer Supplemets regarding this.



News to me.


----------



## topolo (Jun 23, 2005)

Robboe said:
			
		

> News to me.



was the rebound news to you?


----------



## kicka19 (Jun 23, 2005)

Zing


----------



## Ryan-Boro (Jun 24, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> Their was a batch of superdrol that was severly underdosed. May want to contact Designer Supplemets regarding this.




ive contacted them several times,stil havent had a concrete answer.i got told to eat more carbs????


----------



## Robboe (Jun 24, 2005)

topolo said:
			
		

> was the rebound news to you?



Yup. It was also official and legitimate news.

DS no longer does SD so this shouldn't really be of my concern, but no batch of SD has ever been underdosed or faulty.


----------



## Ryan-Boro (Jun 24, 2005)

how come DS wont be producing SD anymore?


----------



## Cardinal (Jun 24, 2005)

young d said:
			
		

> so strength kicked in after 1 day? (increasing cals shouldn't effect strength at all)



For me increasing cals also does little to effect my strength unless I were somehow severely carb depleted or something.  Strength gains kick in for me around day 5-6 and we are talking pretty pure CNS stimulation.

WRT to people's expectation running amuck, I am not sure I agree with that one.  I have used DS's first batch now 3 times and it has gotten better every time.  Love the cell volumization.  Seems even more anabolic than M1T, which is imo a pretty darn strong anabolic itself.  I started growing again really well at the end of a long Test E bulker, and it was pretty much solely due to the added SD.  

Next go round, I will use a newer batch.  I have reason to expect really awesome results from it.


----------



## Addiction (Jun 24, 2005)

I've been using the newer stuff for 6 days now and getting INCREDIBLE results. Just SD and weight gain.


----------



## Ryan-Boro (Jun 24, 2005)

Robboe said:
			
		

> Yup. It was also official and legitimate news.
> 
> DS no longer does SD so this shouldn't really be of my concern, but no batch of SD has ever been underdosed or faulty.




how come DS wont be making SD no more?


----------



## MorteSubite (Jun 24, 2005)

Anabolic Xtreme (or however they spell it) is producing SD now.


----------



## Robboe (Jun 24, 2005)

Yup, we license it to AX.


----------



## topolo (Jun 24, 2005)

Robboe said:
			
		

> Yup. It was also official and legitimate news.
> 
> DS no longer does SD so this shouldn't really be of my concern, but no batch of SD has ever been underdosed or faulty.




I thought strategos said a while back that he had instituted a system for testing each product, is he still with the company? Or was he just dericlict in his duties?


----------



## Tha Don (Jun 24, 2005)

Addiction said:
			
		

> Seems kinda funny yours didn't have a LOT # or EXP DATE


this is what i've been telling him all along, i told him to send it back and buy elsewhere but he didn't listen


----------



## Tha Don (Jun 24, 2005)

Ryan-Boro said:
			
		

> i think mine are FAKE,maybe my plastic capsules contain flour instead of superdrol


maybe you are right!


----------



## patricio223 (Jun 24, 2005)

This was my first cycle ever and i gained 13 pounds in 2 weeks on 10mg. about 3 or 4 weeks out and i still have 11-12 pounds of that.


----------



## topolo (Jun 24, 2005)

good for you


----------



## Tha Don (Jun 24, 2005)

patricio223 said:
			
		

> This was my first cycle ever and i gained 13 pounds in 2 weeks on 10mg. about 3 or 4 weeks out and i still have 11-12 pounds of that.


13lbs in 2 weeks????

bullshit!


----------



## Tha Don (Jun 24, 2005)

sorry i know SD is pretty good, but 13lbs in 2 weeks? no water retention? man! anyone else got similar results?


----------



## Ryan-Boro (Jun 25, 2005)

young d said:
			
		

> this is what i've been telling him all along, i told him to send it back and buy elsewhere but he didn't listen



well i was going to ..........but after speaking to DS and the company which i got them from i dont think they would of gave me my money back because they say they are 100% certain that the SD i have is real.
they say it has no batch or exp as they were from the 1st lot made.

i cnt b f****d with the hassle of sendin it back,was only £45.no biggy.


----------



## Robboe (Jun 25, 2005)

topolo said:
			
		

> I thought strategos said a while back that he had instituted a system for testing each product, is he still with the company? Or was he just dericlict in his duties?



Strat has been MIA for months.

If you see him, tell him to get in contact.


----------



## musclepump (Jun 25, 2005)

That's company loyalty... employees just bouncing away


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 25, 2005)

Well, strat was never really an "employee", but rather a part time board rep.


----------



## Robboe (Jun 25, 2005)

musclepump said:
			
		

> That's company loyalty... employees just bouncing away




I think he actually had a pretty important job too, keeping him away.


----------



## topolo (Jun 25, 2005)

Robboe said:
			
		

> I think he actually had a pretty important job too, keeping him away.




I agree!! His job is very important, without a dry cleaner close by my life would not be as simple. I have tremendous respect for his profession.


----------



## kicka19 (Jun 27, 2005)

The SD i got was from the first batch, i plan on buying 2 or 3 bottles to stash away but i am skeptical about this mythical underdosed batch


----------



## Addiction (Jun 28, 2005)

young d said:
			
		

> sorry i know SD is pretty good, but 13lbs in 2 weeks? no water retention? man! anyone else got similar results?


I gained 5 lbs in 6 days, then hurt my wrist doing Power Cleans. (trying to keep up with youngsters) Anyway Im gonna rest for a few days and try to get it operational again.


----------



## Addiction (Jul 7, 2005)

Its been almost 2 weeks and my wrist still isn't back to normal.  I stopped taking SD because I am unable to workout. Should I continue to wait it out or go to the gym and risk injuring it more? Also my nipps are a little puffy, should I start the Nolva now, even though I only took the SD for one week? I plan on starting my cycle over when I get back healthy.


----------



## TheCurse (Jul 7, 2005)

you should have started some pct as soon as you decided to quit the SD, i think.  im not an expert but ive read what most of us have read on SD, and there is no waiting period to start PCT as with AAS, and even a short cycle like a week you still dont want to take any chances.

 im almost done with my cycle of SD, ive gained about 8 pounds but im so lean it looks like i gained 15, i think i would have gotten a little heavyier if i could have eaten more.


----------



## DimebagDarrell (Jul 7, 2005)

yes, you should have started PCT as soon as the SD was dropped.

i thought SD doesnt aromatise....


----------



## Addiction (Jul 8, 2005)

If I cant get novla, what do I use?


----------



## kicka19 (Jul 8, 2005)

you can get nolva, buy the stuff online as a reseach chem, like 50 bucks a bottle


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jul 8, 2005)

Addiction said:
			
		

> If I cant get novla, what do I use?



a bra.


----------



## topolo (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## Addiction (Jul 8, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> a bra.


  I cant find one big enough. 
Is Nolva legal to buy?


----------



## TheCurse (Jul 8, 2005)

yes.


----------



## Addiction (Jul 8, 2005)

Ok cool
I was just wondering because when I do a search, I get stuff that says, "buy drugs" and drug store this and that.


----------



## Ryan-Boro (Jul 9, 2005)

TheCurse said:
			
		

> yes.



where can you buy nolva legally? were do u live


----------



## BiggerNstronger (Jul 9, 2005)

Ryan-Boro said:
			
		

> where can you buy nolva legally? were do u live


Nolva is all over.  Ive seen it a cheap as 30bucks for 60mls of the liquid recently.  It IS legal to BUY, it is legal to POSESS but its not legal to ingest in humans...go figure.     Buy it for your rat or your dog.


----------



## TheCurse (Jul 9, 2005)

one of the sponsers of this site is AG guys, you can get it from them.  for research purposes only of course.


----------

